# Pamācības >  `Spikeris

## janis1003

Seit mazs spikeris dazaadaam vajadziibaam. Ir gan USB, uc vadu galu pinu izvietojums, gan rezistoru kraasu kodi, taapat frekvencu aprekini, ieklauts pat opampu,LM317 un NE555 kalkulators. Un pati sveetaakaa lieta - Oma likums!  ::  

Tas gan android telefoniem. Programmas nosaukums "ElectroDroid"

----------


## Helis

njā  ::  

http://demisoft.altervista.org/_siti...rodroid/?p=181 
http://demisoft.altervista.org/_siti...id/?page_id=29

lai vismaz ir kāda jēga no šī posta.

----------

